# Photos of My Revell 1/72 U-552 U-Boat



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

Fellow Modelers,

This is Revell of Germany’s 1/72 scale U-552 Type VIIC WWII German U-boat I finished in 2005. U-552 was launched on September, 14, 1940. It had a very successful career and at one time was commanded by Erich Topp (one of the most successful U-boat captains to survive the war). U-552 was scuttled on May 2, 1945 to prevent capture by the Allied forces. The color selection came from an article off the www.u-boat.net website.

Listed below are the modifications/additions that were made:

>An Eduard photo-etched detail set was used-

>Fishing line was used for the rigging details-

This was great kit to build and it really went together well. I believe it one of the best submarine kits available. I hope you enjoy the photos.

Phillip1


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

*More U-552 U-Boat Photos...*


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

*Final U-552 Photos...*


----------



## Sgthawker (Apr 20, 2012)

Very nice work. I like the shading of the panels that make the slight difference of color. Fantastic photos also!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Perfect!


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Thanks for showing, excellent finish.


----------



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

Nice job and as the others have said you got a great finish on the sub. I like the display stand you made. The light color of the wood contrasts/shows off the dark sub very well.


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Excellent! :thumbsup:


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Very nice build - looks great!


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Excellent work. I may get this kit myself and paint it as U-575 which my Uncle helped sink during the war.


----------



## FlyAndFight (Mar 25, 2012)

Very nice work! The shaded paint apps and weathering look top notch.

I have this kit in my stash, as well as the 1/72 Gato, and hope to build them in the near future.


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

Everyone,

Thanks for the compliments on my model. They are appreciated. I understand Revell of Germany is about to re-relase the this model, which is great for anyone who didn't get a shot at it the first time.

Phillip1


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow .. beautiful. Well done!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Always wanted to build a U-boot. Yours is very inspiring. Thanks for showing us your excellent work.


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

You have done a beautiful job on her. I love it.....Cheers mark


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks again for the compliments. 

For anyone interesting in building a Type VII U-Boat (any scale), I highly recommend an artcile written by Dougie Martindale titled "Kriegsmarine U-Boat Colors and Markings". You can google it on the internet. It is a very detailed and well researched report. It includes color chips, photos and color drawings. Unfortunately German U-Boats (much like American Fleet submarines) had alot color variations, so it best to try to find a photo of the subject you want to build. It was easy to get the colors right on my model because U-552 was famous and alot of photos were taken of it. Also, the article mentions U-552 specifically. I really did not know much about U-Boat colors when I stated the kit, but that article contained everything I needed. For those who use Model Master paints (like me) the colors on my submarine are listed below:

>Model Master 1728 Light Ghost Gray (Conning tower and upper hull)

>Model Master 2101 Anthracite Gary (Hull below the waterline)

>Model Master 1788 Euro Gray (Deck sections on hull and conning tower)

Thanks 

Phillip1


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Excellent, simply excellent! Thanks for posting the Pics!


----------

